# Newbie here. Greetings!



## cbrain (Dec 16, 2008)

Greetings to everyone.

I was googling for some references for a plastic model kit I'm planning to build and chanced upon this great website. Normally, I build model cars but I was given a Ju87 G-2 Kanonenvogel last week during our modeling club's Christmas party and decided to build it next. 

I like to know more about subjects that I build before starting on them and since I also have a pending Bf109-g Messerchmitt kit to build, I decided to learn more about WW2 German aircrafts in general as well.

Anyway, I'm looking forward to learn and mingle with people who are also into the subject. 

BTW, if anybody's interested.... our club's website is: IPMS PHILIPPINES 

Thanks.


----------



## Venganza (Dec 17, 2008)

Welcome to the site. I don't think you'll have any problem finding people here with knowledge about the aircraft of the Luftwaffe. There are probably people here who know every serial number for every '109 built, by heart.

Venganza


----------



## seesul (Dec 17, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## A4K (Dec 17, 2008)

Welcome mate!

Your 109G would fit in well with our 'Reich Defenders' group build we've got planned (see 'group build' thread)... interested? 

Evan


----------



## rochie (Dec 17, 2008)

hello and welcome mate


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 17, 2008)

Welcome to the family mate!


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 17, 2008)

G'day and welcome!


----------



## johnchanlon (Dec 17, 2008)

Can newbies welcome newbies haha

Welcome!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 17, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Watanbe (Dec 17, 2008)

Welcome from AUS


----------



## Airframes (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi, and welcome from England. You'll find what you want, and fit in well here! Have a squint at the modelling section, you're in good company.
Terry.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 17, 2008)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Messy1 (Dec 17, 2008)

Greetings and welcome aboard! There's plenty of knowledge here about the 109!


----------



## cbrain (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for the warm welcome. 

I see that the group build is planned to start on January. I'll see if I can finish my kanonenvogel during the holidays so I can start in time with the rest of the modelers here for the Bf109.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 17, 2008)

> There are probably people here who know every serial number for every '109 built, by heart.



Give'em an engine block number for a DB 601 and they'll even tell ya what month and year! 

Welcome!


----------



## Airframes (Dec 18, 2008)

And who topped up the oil, with his address and phone number!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 18, 2008)

Welcome and greetins from Poland, Cbrain.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Dec 18, 2008)

Welcome to the best WWII aircraft site in existence! 

TO


----------



## ccheese (Dec 18, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Enjoy the place...

Charles


----------



## Freebird (Dec 18, 2008)

johnchanlon said:


> Can newbies welcome newbies haha
> 
> Welcome!



Gee, I'm still a newbie here, {only 1 year!} so I hope it's OK... 


Welcome!


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 18, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## cbrain (Dec 18, 2008)

By the way, I haven't mentioned my name in my previous posts. I'm Raymond. Again, Thanks for the warm welcome.  

Raymond


----------

